# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Momo, smart home robot, Morpheos Srl, Cerza, Sicily, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - Morpheos Srl

"Momo | Your Intelligent Smart Home Assistant" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Momo, the domestic robot, welcomes you #1

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> Robot at work!
> Since we started to develop Momo, our workdays have been transformed.
> 
> Momo is the domestic robot with artificial intelligence that turns every home into a Smart Home.

----------


## Airicist

Momo - The home genius - official trailer
April 27, 2017




> Morpheos is an innovative startup that develops Momo, the robotic assistant for the Smart Home.

----------


## Airicist

The 2017 fantastic experience

Published on Jan 25, 2018

----------

